# Radio messed up?



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

My data has been going in and out today and so I decided to check the about section and here is what I saw. When I saw it last night it listed the lte radio number and today it doesn't. What's up with that?

Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

meblah741 said:


> My data has been going in and out today and so I decided to check the about section and here is what I saw. When I saw it last night it listed the lte radio number and today it doesn't. What's up with that?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ouch! Did you try to re- download and install a radio again? Never seen that before.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't try flashing another radio yet. Wasn't sure what would happen, but going to try a reboot first.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's weird..I rebooted and it's showing up just fine. The data connection also seems to be stable again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

meblah741 said:


> That's weird..I rebooted and it's showing up just fine. The data connection also seems to be stable again.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hmm... if your data connection is fine, it could just be a strange display bug, but i've never seen that happen before outside of a bad radio install.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah looks like a getprop glitch to me


----------

